# oats shake went wrong



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

hi im wanting to start making my own bulking shakes with oats whey, evoo etc, how do you go about adding oats-

-are the ones of myprotein any easier to add/mix

-if blending my own do i need a special sort of blender or will a normal one do

-if i blend them myself should they be blended when dry or soaked, how long for

attempted it thismorning and was left with a soggy mush of oats at the bottom, and just little bits floating in my shake

cheers


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

myprotein ones are fine, mix a lot better..........


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Get you protien shake, Add oats and drink :thumb:


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

scotty_new said:


> hi im wanting to start making my own bulking shakes with oats whey, evoo etc, how do you go about adding oats-
> 
> -are the ones of myprotein any easier to add/mix
> 
> ...


one of the best purchases a body builder can make is a blender, i bought a russel hobs from sainsburys this week end £25.99

i put oats in my shakes now

my recipe is as follows tastes good too..

100 gram of oats ( dont put more than this cause it can clog the blades. 100grams is about half a coffe cup full)

1 bannana

1 apple ( roughly chopped not whole)

6 scoops of whey

half pint water

top rest up with alittle milk

blend 40 grams each serving of protien, bout 30 carbs, loads of fibre too

makes about 3 servings, just experiment its good fun and you start to put more food inside you aswell as liquided easier to swollow then solid food.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dont see the need to pay for Myprotein oats and pay for the postage and packaging as well. Buy youself some instant oats from Asda, I use Mornflake, Put them into a food blender (Dry) and blend until fine. I normally blend the whole packet and store store in a tupperware box. When you make your shake put the liquid in first then the oats, this stops them sticking to the bottom of your shaker.Drink straight away, dont let the oats hang around in the liquid too long as they will become gloopy.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

djwang said:


> one of the best purchases a body builder can make is a blender, i bought a russel hobs from sainsburys this week end £25.99
> 
> i put oats in my shakes now
> 
> ...


How many grams of protein does that give you?


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> How many grams of protein does that give you?


each scoop 20 grams so 6 x 20 is ? 120 grams dived to three portions is 40 grams per portion...

nesquick is good for flavour if your protein tastes ****......add what you like as i said experiment..

i mgot a load of turkey in the freezer fukin things dry as hell when cooked so gonna see what i can russle up


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

djwang said:


> *each scoop 20 grams so 6 x 20 is ? 120 grams dived to three portions is 40 grams per portion...*
> 
> nesquick is good for flavour if your protein tastes ****......add what you like as i said experiment..
> 
> i mgot a load of turkey in the freezer fukin things dry as hell when cooked so gonna see what i can russle up


Nice, just thought it seemed a lot of scoops. I get the same amount from 2 - 2 1/2 scoops

Regards


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Should be a no-brainer this.

Soak the oats overnight in milk or water, then when you blend them with your whey / eggs / fruit / whatever, they come out silky smooth. Just add more/less water or milk to get the consistency you like.

I use the regular bags of rolled oats from tesco or morrisons - cheap as chips. Really don't understand why people pay over the odds for the fine oats. If you soak them first they always come out of the blender smoooth.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

just blend them in to fine oats yourself in a blender dry. Easy done.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> myprotein ones are fine, mix a lot better..........


X2.

I wouldn't order just these as mentioned above but will throw a 2.5kg bag in the basket when I order my protein - job done


----------

